

Joe Stagner Quits Microsoft: "Free from the Borg Collective" - msredmond
http://www.misfitgeek.com/2011/09/my-last-day-at-the-evil-empire-%E2%80%93-free-from-the-borg-collective/

======
icey
What's the relevance of this? Who is Joe Stagner other than a guy who hasn't
filled out all the tabs on his wordpress blog and just quit Microsoft?

I'm asking seriously. I googled him and didn't see anything of import.

------
0x12
That's a hell of a way to burn your ships behind you. No going back to the
Borg in case the new job doesn't work out I guess.

~~~
gfodor
Or, more importantly, expecting any of your former colleagues to vouch for
your skills or help get you hired when you realize your new dream job isn't as
rosy as it seemed in the interview process.

------
untog
This blog hits a number of my "urgh" criteria:

\- random capital EMPHASIS on words that don't appear to be important

\- over exclamation!!!!

\- tempting the reader with a secret they are unlikely to care about.

~~~
charlieok
...and does he really need to make so many basic spelling/grammar mistakes?

"I worked for 1 of 2 other folks" (doubt he meant "1 out of 2")

"I feel think I hit the lottery !!!!" (which is it?)

"I’ll gibe you some hints."

Agreed on the weird caps too. Makes me keen on learning more about the old
OSDT ("Open Source Development Technologies")

------
maukdaddy
Completely unprofessional. I would never hire someone after seeing a blog port
like this.

------
funkah
Oh my god, is this dude for real? His blog makes him look like a clown.

------
barista
Looks like somebody was fired and is pissed off by that

